# Besoin d'aide : Mémoire de fin d'études



## julienk28 (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Vous allez déjà me détester, mais je suis actuellement en train de finir mon cursus de Master 2 entrepreneur et je dois réaliser un mémoire de fin d'études (et oui encore un qui va nous casser les c***** avec un questionnaire^^)
Ce mémoire porte sur la typologie des communautés de marques, et devinez quoi? J'ai choisi Apple (et oui, je le sais bien, c'est banal et redondant pour vous). Mais il s'avère que pour moi, Apple est un modèle dans son genre et je m'y intéresse particulièrement (voulant être le futur Steve Jobs... oui, je sais, je peux rêver...).
Je vous demanderez donc, pour ceux qui souhaitent m'aider, de bien vouloir prendre quelques minutes de votre temps (entre 5 et 10) pour répondre à ce questionnaire.
Je suis conscient que vous devez en avoir marre à force ... mais étant sur un forum autour d'Apple, je fais appel à votre bon coeur.

Vous trouverez le questionnaire ici : http://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dFJhWWcxU0t6dHBzSnRiLTZCWEtDT0E6MQ

Je vous remercie par avance. Si certains le souhaite, je pourrai poster les résultats ultérieurement.
Vous pouvez également me faire part de certaines remarques (constructives) qui pourraient bien évidemment m'aider. Je vous laisse mon adresse mail julienkopp28@gmail.com


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2012)

Je te deteste.


Tu me casses les couilles.



...


----------



## julienk28 (25 Août 2012)

j'en suis conscient ^^

Mais malheureusement pour moi je suis obligé de faire un mémoire et malheureusement pour vous j'apprécie grandement Apple et leurs stratégies. Et puis ayant déjà travaillé sur Nike et Adidas, je voulais changer un peu de domaine.

En tout cas, merci à toi d'avoir répondu.


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2012)

Puisque tu le prends bien je me suis fendu de répondre 

Ton truc est pas mal fait, les questions sont les mêmes que dans les autres études qui passent ici mais tu as fait le choix de questions ouvertes la plupart du temps, ça change. Bon courage pour le dépouillement du coup !


----------



## julienk28 (26 Août 2012)

138 vues, mais personne ne daigne répondre ...

Sympa la solidarité ...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2012)

En même temps ici à la terrasse....


----------



## malord (26 Août 2012)

J'ai répondu


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2012)

C'est quoi Apple ?


----------



## julienk28 (27 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> En même temps ici à la terrasse....




Je ne voulais pas polluer d'autres topics. Si tu as un meilleur endroit à me conseiller je suis preneur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2012)

julienk28 a dit:


> ... Si tu as un meilleur endroit à me conseiller je suis preneur



*VA À FANCOULEAUX !!!*


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *VA À FANCOULEAUX !!!*



une petite angoisse avant la rentrée ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2012)

En pleine forme le tonton !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2012)

Fancouleaux (ou Fanculo pour les Méridionaux). Vue du ciel de cette petite localité :


----------



## Melounette (28 Août 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *VA À FANCOULEAUX !!!*



Ca c'est mon patochounet. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> une petite angoisse avant la rentrée ?



Non... Non non non... Même pas de quoi pondre une merde dans "Lettres mortes"...


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Non non non... Même pas de quoi pondre une merde dans "Lettres mortes"...



:sleep:


----------



## croupe_d_airain (1 Septembre 2012)

BRANTAMOUILLE ET VA FAIRE LA MANCHE AUTRE PART AVEC TES AMIS LES ROMS le corse est devenu timide mdr


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2012)

croupe_d_airain a dit:


> truc bizarre



:mouais:

N'est pas Patoche qui veut


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2012)

C'est pas bizarre, c'est tatouille qui double-pseudote...


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> N'est pas Patoche qui veut



Toutafé.


----------



## ergu (2 Septembre 2012)

julienk28 a dit:


> Si certains le souhaite, je pourrai poster les résultats ultérieurement.



Hé, hé, hé.


----------

